# Mk3 wheels on an mk4



## blinkinbanana (Jul 14, 2000)

I've sear he'd and haven't really found a concrete answer. My girlfriend has an '05 golf and needs some 15" winter wheels. I found a bunch of mk3 wheels just want to make sure they will fit. I seem to remember my friends swapping mk4 to mk3 and having an issue but I forget which way it went.


----------



## blinkinbanana (Jul 14, 2000)

"I've searched" is how it should read


----------



## xjordanmassacrex (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: (blinkinbanana)*

mk3's are 4 lugs(4/100) mk4's are 5 lug you need a 4 lug conversion kit bt why would you wanna do that? there are alot better rims for 5 lugs then 4
or you could always get some steelies from a junk yard that would solve the winter wheel problem


----------



## blinkinbanana (Jul 14, 2000)

Mk3 vr wheels are 5/100. Not sure the offset. 
Mk4 wheels are 5/100. Not sure the offset. 
If one is say 35 et. And the other is 40 et. Will there be fitment issues?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (blinkinbanana)*

no issues in the widths of steelies. As long as they fit over the brakes, there isn't an issues going from mk3 to mk4 in the 5x100 wheels.


----------



## blinkinbanana (Jul 14, 2000)

Right. So IF isn't a good answer. Stock mk4 golf with stock mk4 brakes. Will early mk3 gti prob 1995 wheels fit over the brakes. I can easily buy the wheels and find out IF they fit over the brakes. DO they fit over the brakes with the right offset n so on.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (blinkinbanana)*

MK3 VR6 5x100 steelies 15'' in diameter will fit on a MK4 golf with stock brakes. The width and offset is not a problem.


----------



## blinkinbanana (Jul 14, 2000)

Gotcha. But I'm not buying steelies. I'll figure it out


----------



## VDUB MKIV (Jun 14, 2008)

I got a hold of some 15' BBS wheels from a 1992 VW Passat VR6 and they fit perfect...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4601175


----------



## blinkinbanana (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: (VDUB MKIV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUB MKIV* »_I got a hold of some 15' BBS wheels from a 1992 VW Passat VR6 and they fit perfect...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4601175

looks good. Think I found some mk4 wolfsberg wheels. But I like the bottle caps without the center cap.


----------



## VDUB MKIV (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: (blinkinbanana)*

Thanks and yeah the MKIV wolfsberg wheels sure do look good!


----------

